# X trail front and rear rotor replacement



## jakes (Nov 5, 2011)

:newbie:how do i do it:


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

jakes said:


> :newbie:how do i do it:



Step one- loose just a bit the wheel nuts
Step two- jack the exy
Step three-completly loose the nuts and take wheel out
Step four-lots of super lubricant on the two bolts holding the calipers
Step five-unscrew the two bolts holding the caliper
Step six-pull the caliper out
Step seven-pull the rotor out(hammer it if necessary)
Step eight-reverse the above(without the hammering)
Step nine-give the car to the wife for a test ride :balls:


----------

